# Bluetooth Connection Issue



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I know there's a reset function in the menu. It didn't look like it rebooted anything, and you'll have to re-pair the device, but it's a thought.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Im having issues as well. Not an i phone but htc my touch. Worked great for a coulple months now then just stopped connecting tried to re pair and screen freezes and nothing will work. Not phone not radio not touch screen nothing. Have to turn car off and turn back on and then radio works again. dealer said its my phone. Going to try other phones and see.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

Nothing like that for me. Everything else works ok. It just the Bluetooth that freezes. I found the factory reset option. Don't want to do that if it happens again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Yesterday i deleted my phone from car and turned off phone and re paired and it worked. Weird pretty sure ia lredy did that. Maybe i forgot to delete. But its working again. Well see for how long.


----------



## fsainte001 (Nov 2, 2014)

I have the same problem with 2014 Cruze Diesel. I have to do the same thing: turn off the car, open driver side door, turn off the radio for 2 to 3 minutes. The next time I turn radio on Bluetooth works fine. It happens, on the average, once every tow weeks or so.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Fsaint try deleteing your phone from the cars bluetooth list and then re pairing. So far since i didnt that its been working fine


----------

